# New Moto Nemesis Team At Kona



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

we were real happy with how this bike performed; and with how the rider did also


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

nice,,,,,, is that your wife?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> nice,,,,,, is that your wife?


Yes, that is her; wife & mom of 3 kids; and excerise addict

And she did Florida Ironman less than a month after Knoa on the same bike
Both she and the bike did great


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> Yes, that is her; wife & mom of 3 kids; and excerise addict
> 
> And she did Florida Ironman less than a month after Knoa on the same bike
> Both she and the bike did great



wow.... that is a great accomplishment...


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> wow.... that is a great accomplishment...



Thanks; I am ver proud of her [and the kids]


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Podium girl material!

(Sorry Mike, I couldn't resist...)


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Nice!


How will the price point compare to the OZ Kestrel AirFoil PRO SL SE Tri?


----------

